# Which Krone rotary rake to buy



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally took the time to go talk to my krone dealer about rotary rakes, been meaning to for a month but just now got around to it. I have looked at the specs of the single rotor rakes online and was all set on the 46t but I decided to go ahead and price the 42t also. The 46t has a rotor diameter of 11foot 10 inches and a working width of 15 foot and the 42t has a rotor diameter of 10 foot 10 inches and a working width of 13 foot 9 inches. The only other difference is the 46t does have folding tine arms to make the road transport narrower. I would really like to have the 46t but the only thing that is worrying me is if in heavy first cut grass would it make the windrows too heavy to square bale? First cut will Normally make about 100 to 120 square bales per acre. Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I finally took the time to go talk to my krone dealer about rotary rakes, been meaning to for a month but just now got around to it. I have looked at the specs of the single rotor rakes online and was all set on the 46t but I decided to go ahead and price the 42t also. The 46t has a rotor diameter of 11foot 10 inches and a working width of 15 foot and the 42t has a rotor diameter of 10 foot 10 inches and a working width of 13 foot 9 inches. The only other difference is the 46t does have folding tine arms to make the road transport narrower. I would really like to have the 46t but the only thing that is worrying me is if in heavy first cut grass would it make the windrows too heavy to square bale? First cut will Normally make about 100 to 120 square bales per acre. Thanks, Hayden


FCC I was right where you are a month ago with the same concerns. I ended up purchasing a 38T to get started and get comfortable with it next spring. Dealer had no problem with minimal loss of trade value if I decide I want to upgrade to the 46next yr. I decided against the 42 due to road travel width. Good luck


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a JD700 (Vermeer R23) v rake. When we get into heavy we do not rake full width. So get the 46t and when it is heavy don't rake the full width. The first round would be your only problem. You will have to go round and round.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grady is right about not having to rake the full width except the first outside windrow. And if you were in real heavy first cutting you can leave the the outside(first) windrow until later and then take the rotary rake and make another windrow by splitting the outside windrow by going the opposite direction in which the outside windrow was raked. In others words you split the heavy outside windrow after baling windrow #2. The rotary will very nicely take out half of the heavy windrow. It does a extremely neat job of splitting a large heavy windrow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Both models do a great job. You are correct about the specifications. Both are 13 arm rotors, with the biggest difference being the folding arms on the 46T along with the folding curtain frame and guard. The 46T also comes standard with the front jockey wheel. The brochure may show it as an option but it does come standard in the U.S. on the SW46T.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input fellas, I like to make sure before I purchase something that I am getting the right model for me as I plan to have the machine for the long haul and not run it a year or two and trade. I am tired of buying and selling equipment...it seems like that is all I have done since I got started a couple years ago and every time I buy and sell I lose money. I said the other day I did not go into farming to be a used equipment dealer. I just wish I knew what I know now when I began buying my first set equipment and I would have saved myself a lot of dollars and headaches but you learn as you go.

I think I have decided to go with the 46t...will call my dealer on Monday and tell him to get it ready for me. He has one in stock it's just not put together so I should be able to get it within a week or so that ways I can use it if we ever get any hayin weather....next 10 days looks dismal. I'm excited to use the rotary rake after all the good things y'all have said about them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe I would go with the 46T also to be able to have the folding arms.....I believe after you used it a little while you will be glad you chose that model. You will not have any trouble swallowing the windrow with your New Holland. May have to gear down in really really thick hay but my working width is 10 inches less on my rotary and it is not very often that I gear down. I think in a year or two after using the model without the folding arms you would be regretful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I got the 46t ordered today...should be ready for me to pick up in a week or so. That was one pricey rake...thought I could talk the dealer down a bit but he wouldn't come down...I could have got one cheaper down in Georgia but by the time I go down there to get it I figured I might as well just get it here a little closer and pay a bit more. I will post some pictures when I get it home.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry I know this is old but how did you like the 46t I am in the same boat now. I demoed a 46t all summer. I loved it but for square bales I think it’s too big my 336 baler had to crawl first cutting windrows were huge. Splitting the rows was a pain in the butt. I’m thinking the 38t would be better for me


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Dirtboy said:


> Sorry I know this is old but how did you like the 46t I am in the same boat now. I demoed a 46t all summer. I loved it but for square bales I think it's too big my 336 baler had to crawl first cutting windrows were huge. Splitting the rows was a pain in the butt. I'm thinking the 38t would be better for me


 It was an okay rake and I didn't have any major issues with it. I have since sold it because a single rotor rake was just too slow for my operation.

For me the 46t raking width was not too wide of a rake for small square baling. With that being said I wish I had bought the 42t instead. There was a considerable price jump from the 42t to the 46t and in hindsight the 1' wider raking width was not worth the extra couple grand in cost and If I had to do it over again I would have bought the 42t. I never used the folding arms on the 46t so that wasn't worth the extra cost either.


----------

